# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  تحلیل کدینگ حسابداری

## golagha_program

سلام
یه سری اطلاعات در مورد کدینگ حسابداری و تحلیل حساب می خوام و کاربردش توی یه برنامه حسابداری و ساختار پیاده سازیش.
با تشکر

----------


## golagha_program

کدینگ حسابداری در واقع گروه بندیه حساب های شرکت یا سازمان برای راحتیه کار است.
ملموس ترین و عمومی ترین روش کد بندی بصورت:
گروه حساب:سر فصل های اصلیه حساب را مشخص می کند 
حساب کل:هر گروه حساب می تواند چندین حساب کل داشته باشد 
حساب معین:زیر مجموعه حساب کل است
حساب تفصیل:جزئیات حساب است
به عنوان مثال:
دارایهای جاری-صندوق و بانک-بانک -بانک صادرات
گروه حساب-کل-معین-تفصیل
این کدینگ 4 سطحی ایستاست و حسابدار باید برای باز کردن یک حساب هر 4 سطح رو تعریف کنه.
کد گذاری هم روش ها داره که من اینو پیشنهاد می کنم
برای گروه حساب 1 تا 9 برای کل 01تا10 برای معین 100 تا 999 برای تفصیل 1 تا 1000اگر اینجوری عدد بدیم برای ثال ذکر شده یه چنین کدی داریم:1-102-102100-1021001
حال سند حسابداری زیر گروه تفصیل می شه
بیایم بانک اطلاعاتیشو طراحی کنیم یه چیزی شبیه این میشه(اینجا به نظرات شما احتیاج دارم)
جدول گروه حساب(کد حساب-نام سر فصل)
جدول کل(کد کل-کد گروه-نام کل)
جدول معین(کد معین-کد کل-نام معین)
جدول تفصیل(کد تفصیل-کد معین-نام تفصیل)
جول سند(کد سند-شرح سند-تاریخ سند-نام سند زن-بدهکار-بستانکر)
این روش ایستا زیاد مالی نیست. فرض کنیم یه فروشگاه پوشاک داریم که یه برنامه حسابداری از ما خواسته و کارش فقط فاکتور فروش برای مشتریها فاکتور خرید و هزینه است برای یه سند زدن مثل فاکتور خرید پوشاک به مبلغ 300000 ریال از آقای فلان باید 4 سطح گروه بندی انجام بدیم
که زیاد و با 3 سطح مشتریان -فروش آقای فلان-سند فاکتور کار را میفته.
این عیب باعث کد گذاریه شناور شد.
کد گذاریه شناور ما رو مجبور نمی کنه حتما برای یه حساب جدید 4 سطح تعریف کنیم بلکه ما آزادیم هر حسابی با هر سطحی می خواهیم تعریف کنیم.
مثال:
هزینه-حمل نقل-حمل و نقل هوایی-داخلی-فرودگاه مهرآباد-مدیر عامل-سند
فروش-مشتری-آقای فلان-سند
این ایده خوبه پیاده سازیشم درختیه(اینجا باید شما نظر بدید)
من جدول زیر و پیشنهاد می کنم:
جدول حساب:(گروه حساب-زیر گروه حساب-نام حساب)برای مثال فوق هزینه کدش 0 حمل و نقل کدش 1 زیر گروه کد 0 می باشد.
خوب این چیزی بود که من دستگیرم شد حالا نظر شما چیه؟
با تشکر از همه دوستان سایت خوب برنامه نویس

----------


## Hamed228

برای الگوی کدنیگ باید دست کاربر را باز گذاشت یعنی باید در یک قسمت از پیکره بندی سیستم الگوی کدینگ را تعریف کند مثلا 1223 که با تعریف این در برنامه یعنی ما 1 رقم گروه داریم (1 دارائی های جاری) 2رقم کل داریم (101 نقد و بانک) 2 رقم معین 1 داریم (10101 بانکها) و سه رقم معین 2 داریم (10101001 جاری 1254 بانک ملی) و با تعریف کردن دو یا سه سطح حساب شناور که بعدا به این حسابها وصل شود دست همه حسابدار ها را در یرنامه باز می گذاریم

----------


## Hamed228

خیلی بیشتر از ابنها باید در مورد کدینگ صحبت کرد

----------


## golagha_program

حرفتو کامل قبول دارم باید بیشتر صحبت کرد.
نظرت در مورد ساختار درختی چیه؟

----------


## j.farazani

> برای الگوی کدنیگ باید دست کاربر را باز گذاشت یعنی باید در یک قسمت از پیکره بندی سیستم الگوی کدینگ را تعریف کند مثلا 1223 که با تعریف این در برنامه یعنی ما 1 رقم گروه داریم (1 دارائی های جاری) 2رقم کل داریم (101 نقد و بانک) 2 رقم معین 1 داریم (10101 بانکها) و سه رقم معین 2 داریم (10101001 جاری 1254 بانک ملی) و با تعریف کردن دو یا سه سطح حساب شناور که بعدا به این حسابها وصل شود دست همه حسابدار ها را در یرنامه باز می گذاریم


با سلام 
فرمایش دوستمون کاملا درسته . 

اما این یک مبحث بزرگه . باید ببینید که این کدینگ رو برای چه صنفی طراحی میکنید
بازرگانی،تولیدی،خدماتی یا پیمانکاری . در سه مورد اول یک داشتن سه سطح شناور تفصیلی کفایت میکنه اما در مورد پیمانکارها نیاز به N سطح آزاد تفصیل هست . چرا که اونها بسیار در گزارشگیریهای مالی خودشون ریز میشن . البته یک نمونه از صورتهای مالی اساسی انتشارات سازمان حسابرسی رو اگر به خوبی مطالعه کنید می تونه دید جامعتری رو به شما منتقل کنه .

موفق باشید

----------


## yektax

استفاده از سطح های شناور باعث انعطاف زیادی در سیستم حسابداری میشه اما اگر بخواهیم یک سیستم دیگه ای رو  به سیستم حسابداری لینک کنیم پیچیدگی سیستم بسیار زیاد میشه ، مثلا فرض کنید در یک سیستم خزانه داری بخواهیم یک پرداختی رو انجام بدیم و در ادامه بخواهیم سند این پرداخت بطور اتوماتیک زده بشه در این حالت تشخیص کدحسابداری مربوط به آن پرداخت بسیار مشکله . آیا کسی تو این زمینه تجربه داره؟

----------


## j.farazani

با سلام
ببین دوست عزیزم بهترین راه اینه که تا اونجا که ممکنه به کاربر اجازه بدی خودش طرف بدهکار و بستانکار رو انتخاب کنه و برای راحتی کار اون می تونی یه شابلون سند هم در اختیارش قرار بدی  که یه dafault برای صدور سندهاش باشه

موفق باشید

----------


## naser.nazari

اگر در طراحی کدینگ در رابطه با شناور بودن سطح های آن قوانین مربوط به روشهای شناوری را رعایت نمایید بدون شک می توانید در ارتباط دادن آن کدینگ با مفاهیم مربوطه در سیستمهای دیگر جهت صدور سند حسابداری بدون مشکل عمل نمایید ، این بحث مربوط می شود به در نظر گرفتن انواع روشهای شناوری در طراحی کدینگ ، در برخی از ساختار ها ی طراحی از مفهوم dimension  استفاده شده است (مانند SAP)  که شناسایی سطوح شناور با توجه به نوع تعریف آنها در سیستمهای مبدا بدست می آید بحث در مورد این مبحث بسیار گسترده می باشد چرا که روشهای بسیاری با قابلیت های خاص می تواند برای یک طراحی مفید مورد استفاده قرار گیرد.

----------


## saeidfar

> اگر در طراحی کدینگ در رابطه با شناور بودن سطح های آن قوانین مربوط به روشهای شناوری را رعایت نمایید بدون شک می توانید در ارتباط دادن آن کدینگ با مفاهیم مربوطه در سیستمهای دیگر جهت صدور سند حسابداری بدون مشکل عمل نمایید ، این بحث مربوط می شود به در نظر گرفتن انواع روشهای شناوری در طراحی کدینگ ، در برخی از ساختار ها ی طراحی از مفهوم dimension  استفاده شده است (مانند SAP)  که شناسایی سطوح شناور با توجه به نوع تعریف آنها در سیستمهای مبدا بدست می آید بحث در مورد این مبحث بسیار گسترده می باشد چرا که روشهای بسیاری با قابلیت های خاص می تواند برای یک طراحی مفید مورد استفاده قرار گیرد.


 قوانين مربوط به روشهاي شناور رو ميشه لينك بزارين كه مطالعه كنيم

----------


## stabesh

> با سلام
> ببین دوست عزیزم بهترین راه اینه که تا اونجا که ممکنه به کاربر اجازه بدی خودش طرف بدهکار و بستانکار رو انتخاب کنه و برای راحتی کار اون می تونی یه شابلون سند هم در اختیارش قرار بدی  که یه dafault برای صدور سندهاش باشه
> 
> موفق باشید


سلام
میشه یکم در مورد شابلون سند توضیح بدین؟
ممنونم

----------


## علی فتحی

http://s4.picofile.com/file/8284162526/coding.rar.html

نمونه کدینگ حسابداری خدمت دوستان

----------

